# Where can I buy some Swangers A.K.A. 84's



## Texas Boy (Jul 10, 2005)

Ya I'm looking for a set hit me up if u know where I can get some hit me up at [email protected]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

i saw this on ebay yesterday

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Boy_@Jul 9 2005, 09:54 PM
> *Ya I'm looking for a set hit me up if u know where I can get some hit me up at [email protected]
> [snapback]3388846[/snapback]​*


GOTO ROLLIN 84Z CHECK SHOOTIN SPIDERS, HE GOT A SET 4/SALE. ALSO CHECK [email protected]


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

Thats cold, somebody on ebay is trying to sell 30's as 84's. :angry:


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

That is funny, those are deal 30's, but thats it. Even that bid of 650, or whatever, is to high.


----------



## Texas Boy (Jul 10, 2005)

fa sho I'm lookin fa tha real swangers not 30's most ****** got


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas Boy_@Jul 11 2005, 05:20 PM
> *fa sho I'm lookin fa tha real swangers not 30's most ****** got
> [snapback]3396754[/snapback]​*



for what they cost you aint gonna find a set in your price range...the rims dont ever sell cheap...holla


----------

